# Changer Son Boot Sound



## anthoprotic (8 Mai 2007)

Bnjour j'utilise un iBook G4 sous Tiger (10.4.9) et j'aimerais changer le petit sons à l'ouverture de mon mac!! Quelqu'un connais un logiciel ou sais comment le changer? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

C'est dans la ROM donc très difficile de modifier.
Sinon Psst pour modifier le volume du son de démarrage.


----------



## Vichou (15 Août 2008)

Peut-on seulement le récupérer ? En sonnerie de portable ce serait au poil


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Août 2008)

Vichou a dit:


> Peut-on seulement le récupérer ? En sonnerie de portable ce serait au poil



L'application MacTracker, qui présente l'information technique de tous les Macs, contient également les sons de démarrage et/ou de crash de tous les modèles (boutons "Startup Chime" et "Death Chime" en haut à droite).

Il est possible de les récupérer en faisant "Afficher le contenu du paquet" sur l'application (menu contextuel du Finder), et en allant dans le dossier Contents/Resources/Chimes/ .

Le son des Macs les plus récents correspond au fichier audio "PCI based Power Mac 2.m4a".


----------



## itako (15 Août 2008)

Ca me ferai bizarre de virer ce fameux bip de démarrage qui traverse les ages.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bBmM4VM8Bv8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bBmM4VM8Bv8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Rémi M (19 Août 2008)

Oui pourquoi toujours changer le son de boot??? Ce sont dit que votre Mac est en parfaite santé alors pourquoi le changer ou couper le son avant de le quitter???


----------



## Bazinga (19 Août 2008)

immortal2 a dit:


> Oui pourquoi toujours changer le son de boot??? Ce sont dit que votre Mac est en parfaite santé alors pourquoi le changer ou couper le son avant de le quitter???



Pourquoi toujours demander pourquoi? lol

perso, ca fait trop de bruit et j aimerais le couper


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Août 2008)

Oui, ça pourrait être utile, notamment lorsqu'on veut rallumer le Mac la nuit sans réveiller personne.

Mais comme la coupure du son doit être effectuée avant l'extinction, seule une mesure radicale peut être efficace (plus jamais de son au démarrage) ce qui peut s'avérer assez gênant (le son a tout de même une utilisé).

En fait j'aurais apprécié une option de démarrage (appui sur une touche du clavier) qui permette de couper provisoirement ce son.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Août 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> En fait j'aurais apprécié une option de démarrage (appui sur une touche du clavier) qui permette de couper provisoirement ce son.


 
sur mon PB G4, il me semble (je vérifierai ce soir) que la touche "mute" appuyée au démarrage coupe le boing......

à suivre...


----------



## Bazinga (19 Août 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Mais comme la coupure du son doit être effectuée avant l'extinction, seule une mesure radicale peut être efficace (plus jamais de son au démarrage) ce qui peut s'avérer assez gênant (le son a tout de même une utilisé).



Pourquoi serait-ce génant? je ne vous comprends pas la... On devrait quand même avoir le choix du bruit aussi fort et chiant... si ma toilette chantait la cucaracha a chaque fois que je m assieds dessus, ou mon grille pain des que je mets un toast dedans, je serais vite fou! lol 

Je vais regarder la solution de corentin, meme si :



> *A: *The method Psst uses to change the volume _does not work on every model!_
> If Psst does not work for you then your Mac is probably not supported.



Puis, j'aurais imagine une solution du genre BIOS pour couper ce son... Mais je ne m y connais pas assez en Mac pour savoir si il y a un bios comme sur PC...


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> sur mon PB G4, il me semble (je vérifierai ce soir) que la touche "mute" appuyée au démarrage coupe le boing......


Hélas, sur mon Mac Mini G4, ça ne marche pas (je viens d'essayer, par acquis de conscience).


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Août 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Pourquoi serait-ce génant? je ne vous comprends pas la...


Le son permet de se repérer dans la séquence de démarrage. C'est utile pour les phases de maintenance. Il me semble que ça permet également de repérer des défauts matériels (émission de bips).

Et puis l'air de rien, comme j'ai l'habitude d'allumer mon Mac sans le regarder puis de partir faire quelque chose le temps qu'il démarre, l'absence de "booing" a souvent permis d'attirer mon attention afin de je me rendre compte que je n'avais pas branché la prise secteur...

Si le son est coupé systématiquement de manière logicielle à l'extinction, cela suppose de relancer le système et de faire des manipulations pour le remettre.


J'admets que je pinaille . Mais je serais content de trouver une solution qui me satisfasse complètement.



profete162 a dit:


> Puis, j'aurais imagine une solution du genre BIOS pour couper ce son... Mais je ne m y connais pas assez en Mac pour savoir si il y a un bios comme sur PC...


Oui, il y a l'équivalent. Sur les anciens Macs c'est Open Firmware, et sur les nouveaux c'est EFI.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Août 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Hélas, sur mon Mac Mini G4, ça ne marche pas (je viens d'essayer, par acquis de conscience).



vérifié sur PB G4 > ça marche


----------

